# Our Birds



## Nukawin (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been meaning to post about our three parrots sooner, I have been caught up with Sandy's health dilemma.

I'll introduce the birds in order of when they were acquired, first up:

*Mika - Indian Ringneck - 5-6 Years old*
Mika was bought from a breeder down south, a week after my sisters Cockatiel hen, Bo, died suddenly. I found her sick at the base of her cage at 5am, I lifted her out and we tried to get in touch with a vet, and a friend who breeds parakeets. At 7am, she took a seizure in my hands and died. I was devastated to say the least. 

Mika was 5 months old when he came home with us. He was hand-reared, and like a typical IRN, nippy to start. Now he's insanely spoilt, but he's so confident and friendly anyone can pet him. He flirts with EVERYTHING too (even Steve, my skink!) I've had several different people offer me up to £500 for him and I have refused them all, Mika isn't just my pet, he's a part of my family, and even when he can get annoying at dinner time, demanding a share of what we have, I wouldn't be without him.










*Paddie - Senegal Parrot - 4-5 years old*

We got Paddie from a breeder in Ballymena. I'm not sure of Paddies sex, but I have stuck with assuming Paddie is female.

Paddie is proving to be quite the devil. She's very nippy and only seems to like mum.










*Riko - African Grey Parrot - 3-4 years old *

My mum always wanted an AGP. As a surprise, we all put money together, and we went to an exotic pet store in Lisburn, where mum got Riko as a 19 week old chick. We were told Riko was a male, but we're not 100% sure as Riko seems to like dad more than mum. Riko has also taken up an odd interest in me, even going as far as to learning my name, and calling me when he wants to see me (I'm not his owner but I do like to talk to all the animals we have). Riko is also quite fond of swearing, and dad has taught him a few inappropriate phrases. 










I've always wanted to be able to let all three of these guys out to socialize with each other, but they don't seem to like each other much. Mika is INSANELY inlove with Paddie. Anytime their cages are close, he is as close as he can get to her cage and is all wings fanned, eyes pinned, wolf-whistles and blowing kisses (basically, IRN courtship dance with the learned sounds). Paddie just wants to eat him, and Riko doesn't seem to want to know either of them. I won't dare try to mix any of them, I don't want anyone getting hurt, so they're never brought out together, and to avoid Mika harassing Paddie with his ''undying love'' we have to take him out in a different room or he's all over her cage. 

They're always fun tho. Mika and Riko are the only two who know words, so they tend to talk to each other, and sometimes, Paddie will butt in with a screech. She doesn't know any words, but she's good at mimicking the telephone, and has caught us off guard more times than enough!


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

lovely collection of birds,they look so happy and well cared for,good for you...tim


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

They are just so pretty :001_wub:


----------



## Nukawin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks, here is a video of Riko singing ''Old Mc Donald'' 

Riko sings ol mc donald - YouTube

He sang this once before (off cam) and added his own lyrics;

''Old Mc Donald had a farm... W***** W***** W*****!''

He actually said that. Had my mum in stitches!


----------



## shire (Sep 20, 2012)

Very beautiful birds.. I really like your bird.


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

You have some very beautiful birds 

SJ


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Lovely birds. I used to have an African grey. They pick up words very quickly especially the naughty ones lol.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi, you have some beautiful birds!! I've always wanted an AG. I've read that they are the most intelligent birds.

My mum has a cockatiel. Can you tell me anything about cockatiels on how the best way to raise them is?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Gorgeous pics. I used to have a pet bird, that was my girl Charlie the budgie.


----------



## Nukawin (Sep 12, 2012)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Hi, you have some beautiful birds!! I've always wanted an AG. I've read that they are the most intelligent birds.
> 
> My mum has a cockatiel. Can you tell me anything about cockatiels on how the best way to raise them is?


The cockatiel we had was bought from another home, already hand-tame, so unfortunately I can't offer much on raising them


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Jasmine is a rescue bird too. She isn't a baby, she's a year old now. I was just wondering what you'd suggest to keep them occupied and give them fun. How can you teach them to talk? Any advice really.


----------



## Zombieeye (Oct 4, 2012)

They are so cute and I like the grey parrot.


----------

